# oker webcam driver



## junboy (May 16, 2010)

i broke the cd driver for my webcam and i cant install it in my pc without the driver. it is an Oker webcam with model no. vc21u. if anyone can tell me where i can download a driver it would be of great help. -Francis


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't find any information on that brand/model. If the cam is listed in Device Manager (likely as an unknown device), try the sticky at the top of the page: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------

